# fever up and down, comes and goes, what is happening?



## ilex

My 3 yo dd has been sick on and off, mostly on for the past two weeks. At the onset she had a lowgrade fever for a few days, then it stopped. She had a bad cough and was stuffed up for about a week after that. About five days ago she said her ear hurt, so I treated it with oil and a few hours later she said it was fine. But then she started a fever again, the day after this she peaked at 103.4, then it started going down. Took her to the dr who said her ear was red but not inflamed. She said it was viral, but to keep an eye on her temp as she was worried about a secondary infection, she gave me antibiotics and said if the temp goes up that high again and stays there, then to give her the meds.

That was Tuesday, it is now Friday and her temp has fluctuated all through 99 to 102.6, but it isn't going away. She is in a pretty good mood for the most part, playing etc, she isn't eating well, but she's sleeping okay. Everyday at noon her fever spikes and she wants to sleep, after that she seems better. But I'm worried about how long this is hanging on, and she really doesn't have any other symptoms but her lingering cough...

Couuld it just be her getting over the original virus? If it was her ear would it be hurting her more? Why is it hanging on so long??? I am worried that I am missing something and should take her back to the ped...

Advice? Opinions?


----------



## ilex

Anyone???

Her fever was gone last night and she seemed to be feeling better, then she had a very restless night, woke up coughing again for an hour this morning and her fever went up to 102. She won't eat anything, I am forcing liquids. She has no other symptoms!!??? She is lethargic, and now she is sleeping, same time every day. Before she went down I gave her a lukewarm bath and took her temp, it was 100. But she is not doing well. I am going to take her to ANOTHER ped today to see what they say. This has been going on for over two weeks...what the???

I really need some advice here...


----------



## Pigpen

I wish I could tell you, I'm going through the same thing with my dd. I'm taking her to the doc tomorrow. I'll let you know if I find out anything. Hang in there!


----------



## MamaOui

My whole family went through a flu. It lasted for over a week a piece. Our fevers were up and down. My ds#2 felt badly for a few days, was completely fine for a two days, and then he was ill for 3 more days. Ds#1 was sick for 8 days.

I talked to my peds office and they told me something like that is going around where we live (Massachusetts).


----------



## MamaOui

Could it be 2 different illnesses overlapping? Hopefully you'll get the help you need.


----------



## USAmma

Abi and Nitara both had that for about a month, with good days and then some bad days. Sometimes their noses were watering, or even dripping the green stuff. Abi developed croup for about 5 days. Nitara had a mild ear infection that she got over w/o antibiotics (yeah!!). At one point Abi hung her head in the toilet and said she had to vomit but never did. Nitara vomited with the flu for about 24 hours while running a fever.

Now they both seem okay. Maybe it's just a really nasty virus or string of viruses from the immune system being weak from the first one. If you have any concerns see the ped to rule out any other kind of infections.


----------

